# trifecta cable for 49.95



## silvercruze1lt (Sep 28, 2012)

isn't this ScanTool.net LLC - OBDLink SX Scan Tool/OBD Interface - ScanTool.net the trifecta cable that sale for more than 120$


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine is black, I'm not sure what the newer red version looks like.


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

the new red cable and the one in the link above are identical. maybe they have different firmware??


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

They are definitely identical.. I too wonder what the difference is.


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

I can tell you it is physically the same cable. I took apart my Trifecta cable a couple of months ago, and it has the model ODB Link SX scan-tool.net. The only difference would be the Firmware inside, if it even is that otherwise it would be the same.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Having made an OBDI/II cable myself I can honestly say that the price markups are ridiculous. The price difference does not surprise me, since most companies try to make more money on the appearance of having something better (although they are the same).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

while we do use that hardware, it has our own custom firmware on it to support reflash. Those cables are readers only, they do not write without or proprietary modifications to the software.


----------

